# Need suggestions!



## rupertismygod (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all,

Today I brought home a male netherland dwarf, 7 months old. He was netured today. I adopted him from the SPCA.

This is my first time ever owning a pet, let alone a rabbit.

Hence, this is also my first time building a pen. 

I need some constructive critism/suggestions to improve my structure.

The pen is on top of my desk. I put three layers of cardboard underneath the grill. The cardboard is covered with two layers of towels, followed by two layers of cloth sheets.

He's under his wodden hut.

Here's what it looks like.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice! He looks very cute form what I can see of him


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 10, 2010)

Got any good criticism or suggestions for me though?



I want the best set-up possible! Since, it's my first time, and I just built this pen yesterday, I'm sure I will be modifying many times over, since it is certainly not perfect right now.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 10, 2010)

Um..Cages are really a personal opinion type of thing...
But if I had to say, I'd say that you should add a top with C&C panels and bunnies can jump very high..and yes, even the little ones. He will be able to clear that single panel easily. So you need to add on and make it higher and make a top. You could add some levels? Bunnies like to put those hopping legs of there to work  Also, if he is a chewer, you will pull up on the sheets causeing a mess, you might want to use something else for the floor..like wood, tiles, or linoleum. But thats mostly if he decided to chew and move around the sheets. You should put his hay rack above his litter box, it will help with litter training. You might want to also invest in a small cat litter box, they are a lot better for bunnies and easier for potty training..
Other than that, looks pretty good...

I didnt mean to throw so much out, Those are opinion, listen to them if you want, if not thats ok


----------



## Pipp (Aug 10, 2010)

My dwarfs can easily hop over one panel. Is it a big drop to the ground or can he jump onto the desk? It will depend on his personality I guess. Pet_Bunny's Pebbles never even tried to jump out of her pen and it had shorter sides than that, but my Sherry will leap out of her's onto the nearest piece of furniture. 

I don't like using the connectors that come with the panels, they're a pain and not very secure, you might want to see how they work when he pushes against the panels. I use plastic zip ties instead. 

I'd personally put a shelf over the end where the litter box is, that will give him a bit more space and exercise. That would take three more panels I think -- two for the shelf and one for a wall.  

It looks cozy!

The only criticism is that the photo is too big! Did you use photobucket? If you can post a smaller version I'm sure a Mod can replace it for you.  


sas :bunnydance:


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 10, 2010)

Yeah, I would agree with Pipp and Whiskerz on the height of the cage. You can really play it by ear since you don't know what your bun is capable of yet. Still, be prepared if the bun does jump because it might be a long way to the floor! 

Some folks like the connectors that come with the NIC panels a lot because of its clean 90 degree angles. I have found them to be very painful to use, literally painful for my fingers to push the panels in! But I will say that when I did try using them they were VERY secure and VERY tight. It makes a little snap sound when it's in. Taking it apart was almost worse than jamming the panels in! Most people who use NIC panels don't bother with the connectors because it makes NIC panels SO arduous to take apart and rebuild or tweak a setup to perfection. And if the panel isn't pushed all the way in, it can be a security risk! Cable ties/zip ties are my NIC cage lock of choice.


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions, I added a second level for security issues.

Also, I will buy zip ties tomorrow, so that I can use two panels as a door.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh and I forgot. I would toss the little connectors and use zip ties


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Aug 10, 2010)

What kind of flooring are you using? Is your little one good at the litter box?


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

Right now, I'm using cardboard above the grill floor. Above the cardboard are two layers of towels, and above the towels are two more layers of white cloth sheets.

My little one was neutered yesterday, so he has been operated on. I don't think he is comfortable with climbing into the litter box (maybe due to his operation, he probably feels a little sore down there). So, he hasn't used the box once. Each time he poops, I've tossed it into the box, but he still refuses to go. I've also got a rack of hay right near his box.

I'm patient though, and I understand that if he may be uncomfortable right now, since he was just operated on.


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

My truck broke down this morning, the AC unit is finished, so I haven't had time to get many new supplies. I still need to add a roof to the pen, and I need to buy zip ties, so that I can use some of the cubes as doors, primarily the top ones. I also need to buy him a rectangular litter box, I was using a triangular litter box until tonight, but I decided to take it away, since he refuses to use it. (Yes, I kept putting his poopings into the litter box, but no luck).

This is a picture update of my original post, with the modified pen.






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Looking better


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks!

And, thank you everyone for your suggestions!


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you been looking at people cages threw the threads in the housing section? There are lots of good ideas! I myself have a C&C cage.


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes, I have. I kinda don't have too much space, I wish I had more. I'm limited to the size of my desk.

To be honest, I could make the cage significantly larger, but that would require me to put the cage on the floor. However,I'm unsure if it's a good idea to put the cage on the floor, isn't the floor dirty? For instance, the floor get's dusty sometimes (and I don't want them to inhale any dust), but maybe I'm just too overly concerned?! I'm a very clean person to begin with, but still the floor?!

Being on the desk, allows them to look through the window, and they get more sunlight as a result.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

I have my cage up on2 wooden end tables. It sets about 2ft off the ground. But I have mine in the livingroom on carpet.

I dont have a whole lot of room either because I live in an apartment so I made my taller. I actually am working on building a whole 3rd floor. I got it half done tonight and tomorrow it will be fully done! My cage is 3 1/2 panels long by 1 1/2 panels wide and 3 high with 4 different floors. Its HUUUGE!

Why dont you just add on by building it up instead of wide?

I will post lots of pics of my cage when Im done with it tomorrow. you might be able to get some ideas, but until then look threw:

Now Cages http://rabbitsonline.net/view_forum.php?id=93

2010 Cages http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=54903&forum_id=93

2009 Cages http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=46713&forum_id=93

2008 Cages http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=31876&forum_id=21


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

I was thinking about building it up, now you've reinforced that decision, thanks. That's what I'll do.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Great! Yeah, like mine is:

Bottom floor - 4ft long x 2ft wide

Middle floor - two separate floors 1 1/2ft wide x 2ft long

Top Floor - 4ft long x 2ft wide

You can do yours however you want it though. Make it as tall, and as many levels as you want!
Look at my pics I post tomorrow, it might help if your wanting to build up.


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds great, I'm anxious to see those pics!


----------



## Steph16 (Aug 11, 2010)

I have built an extension onto my bunny cage. I have it on the floor, and no problems. It also makes it so that you don't have to build a floor to the cage, therefore extra tiles . I wouldn't worry too much about the dust, especially if you are clean. 

On a side note, have you tried putting the litter bin where he is pooping? He might not understand what it is for.


----------



## Whiskerz (Aug 11, 2010)

Here are the pics of my cage I finished today, keep us updated on your cage situation 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=60294&forum_id=93


----------



## kirbyultra (Aug 12, 2010)

Sorry if it's been mentioned somewhere, but are you litter training the bunny? I don't see a litter box anywhere but I see some poops


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 12, 2010)

Yeah he's been litter trained, only took him a day too! The first litter box was triangular, which he ignored. So, my mom suggested I use an old rectangular tray, which he enjoy using.

I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 13, 2010)

I was going to suggest putting the hay manger over his litter box, because rabbits like to do their business near a hay stash. So cute to see your little, all white babe in the wooden tunnel.

Here's a link to housing ideas:
http://www.linedgroundsquirrels.com/HousingIdeas.html

The first two buns outgrew those dog kennel crates, and now have exercise pens.
myheart's foster boy Andrew Allen is shown in the NIC house that his dad built for him.

Someone asked about bedding in another thread. It's nice to see the comfy surfaces if your rabbit isn't a voracious chewer of material!

Bath rugs, kitchen rugs, thick bath mat, indoor/outdoor thin carpet, carpet rectangles, seagrass matting... some of the bedding for bottom of housing units that we use.


----------



## AquaticRex (Aug 14, 2010)

well there are 2 things i can tell you about a NIC cage. 1 they are bad, cause they are soooo addicting lol i own about 5-6 boxes and plan on getting another 4 when i get my check lol
second, it's good that you used NIC grids cause if you don't like your cage later, you can just change it easy ^_^ it looks good, and your bun is sooo cute ^_^


----------



## rupertismygod (Aug 14, 2010)

Wow you're gonna own around 10 boxes? How large is your cage? Must be REALLY big! I own 4 boxes, each containing 16 grids. Can you post pics?


----------



## AquaticRex (Aug 14, 2010)

its not all in the cage lol. it's also made into storage for the buns, i use brackets and make shelving on the walls, i now have 2 buns in the house (cause some1 didn't want their ne more and gave him to us) so i made little hideaways with it and i have the border of their room outlined with it so they don't chew the baseboards and stuff. also, the 2 buns are separate so the cages aren't as big as they could be, which is why i wanna get more grids. i can take pics once it's all done (and my camera is fixed). i'm stuck using my bf's camera at the moment which aint very good, can't see the image, screen cracked lol.


----------



## tamsin (Aug 14, 2010)

The floor is fine  You might want to go for something wipe clean on the base eg a sheet of plywood covered in lino or a plastic try made from corrugated plastic (looks like card but made of plastic). Giving it low sides eg 6" keeps mess contained. You could then use the panels on the base as the lid.

It's quite open at the moment and he'll probably be a little shy so so extra hiding places would be good - things like tunnels, cardboard boxes, a stool or just a paper tent. A shelf works as shelter too but you might want to sort the lid before being platforms for him to jump from 

Tam


----------

